# Cleaning the eyes



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My new baby's eyes need to be cleaned (at least I think they do). She has a whole different opinion! What is the best way to handle trying to wash her face? Also, it seems like her eyes are watering and she's matting around her eye area. I've tried just a warm washcloth - but that doesn't seem to remove the debris. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A fine comb, like a flea comb is what I use. Make sure to clean daily, especially while teething.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

You can soften the eye gunk with saline solution before using the flea comb.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My gosh - will yours sit still for a comb around their eyes?!! You'd think I'd just strung Panda up and was trying to slowly kill her!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

waybrook said:


> My gosh - will yours sit still for a comb around their eyes?!! You'd think I'd just strung Panda up and was trying to slowly kill her!


You'll need to work with her.  Havs require alot of grooming so work wioth Panda now each and every day to have her face washed, her hair combed, her feet fiddled with etc. I use a warm washrag to soften the eye crusties and then carefully comb out with a small face comb.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Donna, you will have to gently win this battle or you may lose the war down the road when serious grooming needs to take place frequently. :frusty: 

Most of us start brushing, tweaking, fiddling with teeth and paws, and washing their eyes daily from the time of arrival. I found that gently holding the beard area, kind of loosely, not threateningly at all, helped to hold Tucker's little head still enough to safely comb out the softened goo around the eyes. He's fine with it now--although he doesn't LIKE it, he doesn't buck and bolt.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, Christy, we posted nearly the same time, same info!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Ha, Christy, we posted nearly the same time, same info!


Haha! Well you know it's the truth when you hear it more than once lol! :tea:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the adivce - we've been brushing every day, but it is slow going - she's not going down without a fight! I'm ordering one of the CC small wood pin brushes, does anyone have a preference on the type of flea comb to get?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The way I worked with Dexter when he was a pup was to lay Dexter on my stomach, then lay Dexter's head on my chest. It is a close, but do able. This way I can securely hold Dexter to comb hair under the eyes and comb the mustache with a flea comb.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We did better this morning. We sat in the bathroom floor and with a warm washcloth cleaned most of the goo from her eyes. I don't have a flea comb yet so just carefully combed her face and beard - then the rest of her little body. I gave her one of her chew toys to annihlate while I brushed her - we didn't do great, but it was better. Seems like the earlier in her day we try grooming the better we do. Later in the day she's tired and restless and its really a battle for us both.

We'll get there - I'm anxious to get my new brush and comb - hope that will make a difference.

Thanks for all the good advice - what a great forum!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

waybrook said:


> My gosh - will yours sit still for a comb around their eyes?!! You'd think I'd just strung Panda up and was trying to slowly kill her!


Yeah, You have to work with her and make it a nice experience rather than traumatic. I usually hold the hair under his chin and he won't move. He is now use to it and will let me do it, but at first was a pain. I also use a flea comb


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

It's amazing what I can do while Chlöe is snoozing in her back in my lap. Toes, face, eyes, even plucking ear hairs. I hope she doesn't grow out of being so pliable.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for tear staining? My Kashi suffers from this. Is there anything which will permanently remove this without hurting him?

Leena


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Do a search for "tear staining". There are lots of options and opinions out there.
I found success with Tylan Powder that I got from my vet. I gave Miley 1/32nd of a tsp each day in her food for 6 weeks. Solved my problem. She has beautiful white fur now around her eyes (after the stained fur grew out).
Good luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Most of my brushing is at night while I watch TV. The girls are tired and just lie in my lap and let me check them all over.

Saline and a good flea comb is what I use on the face. Go slow, the flea comb can pull, take it very easy with Panda. I would give treats in during our grooming when they were younger so now they know there is something good coming at the end.


----------

